# Jarraff Operator Needed



## srd231 (Nov 7, 2011)

Need an experienced Operator Immediately. A jarraff is a highly valuable and productive piece of equipment. A certified jarraff operator may be required to travel and/or be part of a "split shift." A jarraff is a vital piece of equipment in our business and certifying a jarraff operator is a high priority. Delta Tree Service is a Contractor for Entergy Mississippi and Centerpoint Energy. Please contact Renea @ 662-393-4331


----------

